# today i have mostly been grinding up hills



## WindyRob (16 Sep 2007)

i rode the BHF cycle wight ride today. i looked at the route on memory map yesterday and thought that it shouldn't prove too difficult just a couple of biggish climbs but never over 160 meters....

as it turned out the route is evil, not for it's long Le Tour type climbs but for endless short sharp hills that never allow a rythmn to build up.

now sitting here smug in the knowledge that i did it (67.5 miles in 5 hrs)

boring to read i know but just wanted to brag, kids and the wife all totally unimpressed just Dad been a gooner

thanks for reading my bragging 

Windy


----------



## rich p (17 Sep 2007)

I did it too in 4.37. Hillier than I thought but superb route and the Isle of Wight is a revelation - lovely countryside and coastline.


----------



## toontra (17 Sep 2007)

Talking of grinding up hills, a friend of mine is doing THIS next weekend. 29,000 feet of climbing in 2 days. Rather him than me!


----------



## WindyRob (18 Sep 2007)

i think i'll remove this thread before i make a fool of myself....

he must be mad or a mountain goat

Windy


----------



## vernon (18 Sep 2007)

toontra said:


> Talking of grinding up hills, a friend of mine is doing THIS next weekend. 29,000 feet of climbing in 2 days. Rather him than me!



That must be worth a gazillion Audax AAA points!


----------



## vorsprung (19 Sep 2007)

vernon said:


> That must be worth a gazillion Audax AAA points!



1) it's worth none as it is in RUSA land
2) It's over 2 days so it's like a 600. The Bryan Chapman and the K&SW 600 are approx 8000 metres of climbing and are 2 or 3 AAA points only


----------



## rdaviesb (22 Sep 2007)

BHF Lancaster to York was a bit of a stinker as well. Tough first 55 miles. Much easier last 45, though the turn back into the wind 13 from home wasn't the most welcome. Fantastic day.


----------

